
The Echo Chamber Club – anti algorithm Club to understand new perspectives - alicelthwaite
https://medium.com/@alicelthwaite/in-the-wake-of-brexit-expanding-your-horizons-2608a6464fd8
======
niels_olson
This is actually a really good idea, I just can't subscribe. I've tried, twice
:(

